# 6 Month Old - Biting/Barking



## Trek (Jun 5, 2013)

It sounds like he doesn't view you as "the master" but more of a playmate. How does he walk on a leash? Does he walk out in front of you? Or alongside of you?


----------



## Leslie C (Apr 24, 2013)

He is great on the leash! He obeys his heel command wonderfully and walks right beside me. He's actually really good with all of his commands when he's not in crazy mode. Sit, down, shake, roll over, and he will hold treats on his nose and paws, like a champ! It's only when he's extremely over stimulated that he will not listen...


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

ahh teenagers! 
On the good side 
- you need a biter to teach soft mouth; while some trainers say no mouth I believe that soft mouth is more important, so when you or the kid steps inadvertently on his tail he will know to use a soft mouth and not break skin;
- you need a barker to teach quiet/go to place/bed (not to sleep, just a place to rest. 

The rest is exercise and exercise and exercise - a tired baby is a good baby!


----------



## VLG (Jul 11, 2021)

Leslie C said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have a 6, closer to 7 month old pup named Kopi (Kopitar). We are currently having some issues with biting, mouthing, and barking. Help!
> 
> ...


Did you ever find a solution/remedy. This describes our Obi & I think I may go crazy!!


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

VLG said:


> Did you ever find a solution/remedy. This describes our Obi & I think I may go crazy!!


Welcome! This is a pretty old thread is might be more helpful to start a new one.


----------

